# Long and Wild PLO Report



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Up to 3 weeks ago I scored well on blues mostly from the causeway on a consistent basis. As the weather is cooling I thought this Tuesday would be my last best shot at blues from the shore and I rarely get to fish these days anymore. I had to bring my 3 year old, because I wanted to. I kept my fingers crossed she would be in a good mood and let me get in a little semi serious fishing. Maybe even for a 15 minute stretch! Being my last shot at blues and all.

I worked the point shoreline with metal but there were no takers. We moved to the dog beach and started to build sand castles. When I was removed from the job I kept one eye on the castle progress and one eye on the rigs was tying up. After some conversations about why sea gulls like cheese and who eats the most cheese- we moved onto the pier and joined about 5 other groups scattered up and down it's length. I put out (2) 9' polls with cut bunker on 2/0 fish finder rigs near the end of the pier on the left. I also put out a free-line-bunker-gut-bait as well on a 7' casting rod set on run and I immediately tangled the guy who had the left corner. He was cool with it and I only tangled him 2 more times in the next 2 hours. I never claimed pier fishing was my forte. Finally after assembling my 525mag / 1448, I rushed a shock knot from 17# suffix tritanium to about 18' of 40# ande. Then I put on a 5/0 owner mutu light wire (basically a slightly off set circle hook) with a 60# bite leader and a 6 ounce weight. I wanted something that could still hook small blues but also give me a fighting chance with a big fish -long odds even hooking one as we all know. "Never know what you might hook" right? Yeah, right. But we can hope anyway. Regardless it is a relatively small hook that is suspiciously thin.

I got to the pier around 4 PM and up to around 6 PM I didn't see anyone even get a bite. I put the 1448 out at the very end over the snag. If you have a long enough, strong enough rod and fast enough reel you can surf heavy weight over the snag there. On my last re bait I absolutely crush a cast of bunker head out maybe 400+'. I reel it up tight, set the drag for small blue fighting and flip the clicker.

It was getting cooler as the wind picked up from the SW and it was time to start packing up for the 180 minute drive home. But I sit down in my chair I lugged out for a rest because I have been constantly on my feet chasing my daughter who sang and danced most of the time for our enjoyment and your peace & quite (everyone seemed to be a sport about it). She had discovered my ice tea which she liked. She did have a spider man life jacket with matching spider man shades on too. So I get her to finally sit still in her chair I lugged out for her and we rest for 1 minute. For no particular reason I lazily focus one eye on my heaver 30' away from me.

The rod does the slow motion, no wiggle, bend straight over into an upside down U. When I'm within 15' of the rod and bowling over my daughter with a solid stiff arm, the drag screams like a power drill. I grab the rod, feel the fish and think "oh boy!". I adjust the drag a bit and apply some pressure to show em who's boss. Blistering run. I glance to the guy to the right and he gives me the "one eyebrow up look". Apply pressure again with a little more drag and BZZZZZZZZZZZZZ for it's third big run. Man.

Last year at the same time I had one on at the same spot with 30# braid. Snapped the braid while the rod was still on the rail but it was a vicious one run bite. Same runs with the beast I still have on this time. Of course I'm thinking at the time (like you all are right now) that bite last year and the fish I have on now is a ray. The sparse crowd that had gathered to watch and help started speculating. I admitted it just had to be a ray. But those runs, classic bull drum. I have caught my share. And I can whip any cownose ray alive in 10-15 minutes with the rig I was using. This fight had just passed the ten minute mark and I had out more line than when the fight started.

I put on a little more drag and begin the process of fighting it in. The crowd seemed to accept that it wasn't really that outrageous and amateuristic to speculate bull drum. Hell I was wondering baby bull shark. Someone wonders if it is too cold for cobia. At this point I realize there is no pier net. Who cares, Let's be honest I'll just end up busting off the ray. It is about 6:20 PM. Incidentally I was facing East. I was tiring. I see a bright orange light on the horizon like the sun was setting in the East. It is the apocalypse, I'm going to lose my fish too. It was the rocket blowing up. We had no Idea and just thought all launches were that spectacular like the fight going on at the pier.

I announce that "it" is only 50 yards away. Then the first shout of "I see it!" quickly followed by "Brown" and I'm like "beat"- ray time. Then some one says "enlongated", then shouts of "Fins!" then the first cry out for "Shark!" then "Cobia!!". Finally I get it 20 yards out into the light and we all see a spectacular silver flash of a huge broadside. "Drum!" I pulled it closer. It is in fact the biggest striper I have ever seen. I yell "that's a 50!" another guy yells "45!" I'm thinking this guy is crazy but I wonder if it's been too long since I've seen a big fish. Secretly I think 60. Sad that in mid fall on the Chesapeake Bay the last thought is that the fish could be a huge striper. I was talking inches, maybe the other guy was talking pounds. But it was a striper and it was huge and I'm back into landing mode. This striper had unusual strength, strongest striper I ever felt with great runs.

Of course we had no drop net but there was a guy there more sporting than most. My first idea was to drag the fish the length of the pier for a beach landing. I work the fish to the left corner and reach waaaaay out with one hand on the rod and work it around the light poles in the corner. Inexplicably I hit free spool while I did this. Mini run, moderate back lash, desperate thumb. A nano second before a good run I get the backlash out while I have a light pole between my arms.. Scrap that idea. Next idea is to hand line this fish in on the 40# shocker knowing full well I'm going to lose the fish, shred my hands and go ape poop in pain and defeat. It is what I deserve. Then someone shouts "ladder!".

I'm thinking why not, let's play this out thinking privately "no way". I'm looking at the ladder across the pier with major 2nd thoughts and consider to just make a show of it and lose it before I actually go over the rail if I'm lucky. Conditions: cold, getting dark, wet, windy, scared of heights, tired with a 3 year old looking down. I decide to quit. So naturally I bark "watch my daughter!" and take the fight to the ladder not knowing what comes next. Several folks say "we got your daughter" and then we all realize I'm not the one going over. OBX_Rat, a total stranger goes over the rail like a gorilla and I'm thinking this guy may just make this almost landing even more interesting. He bounds over into the darkness on a wet metal ladder with slick rungs. I play the fish towards him but I don't really see what is going on. I hear some shouts and look over and he puts one hand right in the huge maw of mouth and the fish thrashes with the pathetic 5/0 barely in the corner of the jaw. Not around the jaw like a big hook but just a prick in the massive lips. OBX_Rat gets a chin plate hold though with one hand and holds on to the ladder for dear life with the other. This OBX_Rat guy is big and strong, nothing like a rat at all. I couldn't help with the lift with the line because I thought the hook may shoot up to the Rat's face which was inches away from the hook. He then presses the fish up to me where I'm standing on the top rail with one mighty lift. Several folks took some pics as I got a measurement and back she went.

It was shocking.

Personal best rockfish, 51".

A huge thanks to OBX_Rat, if fishing can have heroics, his performance was. Many thanks to folks at the end of the pier too, especially Chin (left corner guy) and Nita who took some pictures. You never do know. If any members want to post the pics I can email you.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

omg thats amazing, sigh. Sounds like a beast trip just for that 1 fish, and that is all you really need!


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes it was one wild landing, but you did one hell of a job fighting that fish. Chin said call him when you can, the email did not go through.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

What a great report to hear....& way to go obx rat too! I, too, have met some great people who have helped me land 
a fish, some of them are on this forum. Just think about the fish stories your daughter will be telling in the future. Your pix of the fish w/ measurement may get you a citation(the good one). That's a big c&r fish!


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Whenican, I meet you at Pt. lookout last year I think, Im also the same Obx_rat on snaggedline.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Way to go!! A lifetime worth of fishtails ahead!


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Way to go guys!!!


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

Great job landing such a fish from shore. Many never see a 50" er in person and I'm shire very few have topped that from md shores. Also much props for letting her swim away and make thousands more for the future.


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

Good to know that monster stripers can be caught off the pier


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Great write-up. Thanks for the report and nice job landing it and kudos to OBX_RAT for helping out.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

wow incredible! very well written too with lots of suspense!

huge thumbs up on the C&R! very respectable.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Now THAT was a great report ... congrats!


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Man i love a good fish story. Way to go man ....super catch!!! Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Fantastic story! Kinda makes me want to go out this weekend!


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

That was one of the most exciting, well written fishing reports I've read in years! Congrats to you on your catch. Congrats to the masterful piece of teamwork exibited by you, OBX_Rat and all the other positive supporters on the pier. I'll bet you're glad you brought your little Lucky Charm with you!


----------



## wilster (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice report, congratulations and nice c&r. definitely the big one we all dream about catching.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for posting such a great story with a happy ending for all.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

now where are the pics?!?!


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

50 inch rock from a pier? Never seen it..what did it hit off of? Largest rock at pt lookout is 22 in past 20 years


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Way to go Matt.

Hope you didn't forget your wallet this time.....

Best ride home. You high on the catch of your life and your 3 years from the caffeine in the tea.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

not that impressive. i have done this many times... in my dream. it was so real.

thank you for the report and congrats!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

WTG MATT!!!! And a big round of applause for Chris!!!


----------



## mainevent (Oct 21, 2013)

Great post Lipyourown. I was there fishing that evening with my wife, but we were fishing the middle of the pier. I saw the commotion going on, everyone huddles around the right side of the pier. I saw a guy guying standing on the ladder (OBX_rat) and I feared for the worse. Then I hear the cheers and saw a bunch of camera flashes and I knew someone landed something worthy. Happy you were able to land such a beauty and return her into the water.

As for the rocket I thought the same, thinking wow that's a lot of engine oil being burned during take off, lol. 

Also it was nice to meet you OBX_Rat. Thanks for the tips and hope you caught something after I left. Think you might see me there in a couple weeks.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

nice one! I saw the pic on Buzz's site, amazing!! I've been trying to get to PLO the last couple weeks, as I also wanted to get a couple more blues, but haven't been able to.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Niiiice!!! Someone needs to upload a picture of your fish.

I've seen keepers (over 28" caught on this pier before...maybe up to 35")...but a 51"....WOW!!!


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

That is awesome! I NEED to see picks!


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Is this a fish tale ? where is the picture, you are good telling bedtime stories the problem it's a bit complicated for children


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Great report. Post a picture!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thank you everybody. I put some photos in my album labeled PLO. Ellie is definitely the new good luck charm. Thinking about this weekend with more heavers- I think I earned a bit of good karma. I just re-read the original post. I should have written "birds nest" instead of "backlash". Sorry, but I misspelled Chien, the left corner guy. I also heard some rockfish were jigged up after I left by the Rat and someone else.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)




----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)




----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

holy christ


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

See yal at Plo!


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Ah there are some of the pic from that epic night!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats on a great catch and equally awesome read.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

awesome. Couldnt happen to a worse guy. I mean nicer....


----------



## slogg (Aug 7, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> awesome. Couldnt happen to a worse guy. I mean nicer....


i won't lie, i was about to stop reading halfway through...and then...you TOTALLY REDEEMED YOURSELF!

the best stories should be long enough that you get angry and want to stop, but then something makes you stay the course (much like all good fishing adventures) and eventually something so grand occurs that it makes the BS you just waded through not just tolerable but ESSENTIAL to the story.

good work, and even better fish!!!


----------

